
Looking for a Ride to SXSW? Get on the Startup Bus - liako
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/looking_for_a_ride_to_sxsw_get_on_the_startup_bus.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d40b2edca4ab741%2C0
======
dotBen
Elias Bizannes (organizer of the Startup Bus) is awesome and I'm sure it will
be a lot of fun + productive.

Don't forget if you are going to fly instead a number of us are taking the
"Nerd Bird" flights on SouthWest, which will be geek-leaning fun time.

[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=t05WrwwlA...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=t05WrwwlAppoLBM-8SF8uLA&hl=en#gid=1)

~~~
rwwmike
Aww hell, and I already booked my flight.

------
srepetti
This things was a blast last year -- and produced not only amazing
business/product stuff, but also an interesting 'alumni' that is even stronger
today. Highly recommended!

------
jhuckestein
I have a few invites. Let me know if you need one.

~~~
norova
I'd love one if you can spare it. Just hoping the plans for a Chicago bus
actually come true!

~~~
liako
If you can get the Chicago tech community excited and supportive, that will
help the case. We'll make the final decision based on where the most
participants and sponsors come from.

------
noelchurchill
Sounds fun. Wish I was going to SXSW!

~~~
jhuckestein
I was on the bus last year and couldn't afford the SxSW admission. It was
still one of the best things I've ever done and many things I did and learned
in the last year were enabled more or less directly by the StartupBu

